# What Cult of Cherry Quad is your Fave?



## abbyquack (Aug 12, 2008)

I didn't want to hi-jack the CoC discussion, but just wondering if you could only choose one of these quads, which one would it (or will it) be and why?


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 12, 2008)

I don't really care for most quads b/c I don't like the combos.... But I am In love with the spiced Chocolate ...


----------



## TDoll (Aug 12, 2008)

It's the Tempting quad for me!


----------



## Heiaken (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm prolly going to get the Tempting because then green is just calling to be and maybe the Shadowy Lady too because of the blue.


----------



## pensive (Aug 12, 2008)

I really like all the quads and I'm tempted to buy them all. I'm not sure my wallet could take it though.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Aug 12, 2008)

Im saving for M.A. palette! lol


----------



## Jot (Aug 12, 2008)

Struggling between tempting and spiced chocolate


----------



## Miss QQ (Aug 12, 2008)

Same here, Jot. I'm trying to choose between Tempting and Spiced Chocolate. Torn...


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 12, 2008)

Tempting I will get, only because of sharp
I'm going to keep sharp and probably one other color, and depot them and give my mom the other two. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






I have a lot of shadows already that are dupeable to all these quads, except sharp.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Miss QQ* 

 
_Same here, Jot. I'm trying to choose between Tempting and Spiced Chocolate. Torn..._

 
Ditto!


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 12, 2008)

Tempting for me! I love the bright yellow/green that is Sharp. <3


----------



## damsel (Aug 12, 2008)

my vote was for the tempting quad. i like ALL the colors in it. i have tempting already, but it's falling apart. i'll also be getting the spiced chocolate quad. even though it's dupe-able i don't have any of the colors. it's a better deal to buy the quad than to buy the palette & eye shadows separately.


----------



## nursee81 (Aug 12, 2008)

does these pallets count for the mac pro discount?


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 12, 2008)

tempting


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm torn between Spiced Chocolate and Tempting


----------



## blindpassion (Aug 12, 2008)

tempting seems very popular, thats really awesome, Im surprised.
Its definitely the one im getting.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 12, 2008)

I'm planning to get Tempting and Spiced Chocolate, but if I only get one, it will definitely be Tempting.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 12, 2008)

I can't decide between Tempting and Spiced Chocolate.  They both look beautiful.


----------



## fantasyar (Aug 12, 2008)

I voted for tempting! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Love those greens


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 12, 2008)

I feel like I already have shades similar to the ones in Spiced Chocolate and Tempting... but Shadowy Lady doesn't really excite me... Probably end up getting Tempting...


----------



## panther27 (Aug 12, 2008)

I have seen these irl,and definately Tempting.


----------



## Divinity (Aug 12, 2008)

Tricky...Tempting or Shadowy Lady?  I plan on buying all three, but if I had to pick one...oh heck, Tempting b/c of the green.


----------



## perfectdefect (Aug 12, 2008)

Looking forward to spiced chocolate


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 12, 2008)

Tempting...although I'm also thinking about Shadowy Lady, too (but only because I want those first two colors).


----------



## onthisnight (Aug 14, 2008)

Definitely Spcied Chocolate!
I also like tempting because of the green color but I'll prob only end up getting one  so spiced chocolate it is!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 14, 2008)

Poor Shadowy Lady gets no love.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If I get a quad that'll be the one, but I may only get lip products. It all depends on how much I like Smudged Violet and the highlight color in person.


----------



## darkishstar (Aug 15, 2008)

I am going to get Spiced Chocolate for sure!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Aug 15, 2008)

I may pass on the quads but if I get one, it'll be Tempting for sure


----------



## LatinaRose (Aug 15, 2008)

Tempting, but I'm definitely getting Spiced Chocolate too.


----------



## Susanne (Aug 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Winthrop44* 

 
_Poor Shadowy Lady gets no love.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If I get a quad that'll be the one, but I may only get lip products. It all depends on how much I like Smudged Violet and the highlight color in person._

 
I wish I could have voted for two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I am very excited for Tempting Quad AND Shadowy Lady Quad


----------



## sharkbytes (Aug 15, 2008)

honestly, i'll have to stop myself from getting all three!!  I think my main priority is Tempting, followed by Spiced Chocolate.  I probably won't get Shadowy Lady


----------



## greeneyes81 (Aug 15, 2008)

everyone is excited about the Tempting quad, but Sharp is not for me so i'm going for the Shadowy Lady Quad -- i was originally going to get the Spiced Chocolates quad, but I have soooooooooooo many neutrals that I figured the blue/purples would be better (better meaning i won't berate myself later for yet again buying shades similar to what i already have!)


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 15, 2008)

I will be getting the Shadowy Lady quad.  I already have eyepopping and pagan, as well as tempting.  However, despite that, I will likely have to punch myself in the head a couple times to keep from buying that Tempting quad, as well.  That dark edge keeps singing its siren song.


----------



## ploylovesmac (Aug 15, 2008)

i really like the spice chocolate but when seen swatch it all looks coppery?
n i dnt really think it suits me?
so nw im eyeing the tempting quad
but i have to swatch ofcourse b4 i decide
im trying to b good by gettin jys 1 quad
cuz iv been spending way too much money lately lol

*sob*


----------



## saoirse1561 (Aug 22, 2008)

I bought both the Tempting and Spiced Chocolate ... I *love* the green in the Tempting, but after wearing the Spiced Chocolate colors today, I'd have to say I'm leaning more toward love with that one! Its perfect for an autumn-y look and I'm loving it.


----------



## meaghanb2926 (Aug 22, 2008)

I bought the Spiced Chocolate Quad (only because I have Bitter which apparently is pretty close to Sharp and I already have Tempting) but I am actually kinda dissapointed. The lightest shade, Nanogold, doesnt really show up on me and Brash is insanely orange on me (think ORANGE not bronze or copper).  I wore it today and actually found that I had to put something over it to tone it down so I didnt look clownish.  I do love the matte brown color though!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 22, 2008)

For me it's a tie between Spiced Chocolate and Shadowy Lady.


----------



## brokenxbeauty (Aug 22, 2008)

Well I ended up only choosing one when I went to the counter yesterday and I chose Spiced Chocolate! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the Tempting quad is amazing too.


----------



## peanut (Aug 23, 2008)

I went to MAC expecting to buy Tempting and Spiced Chocolate, but I ended up with Tempting and Shadowy Lady (which by the way looks fantastic combined--the green from Tempting and the purple from Shadowy Lady). Anyway, it was a FOTD here on Specktra using Shadowy Lady that changed my mind. That quad looks fantastic on brown eyes! And while I'd still like to have Spiced Chocolate, I admit that I have a lot of similar shades.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Aug 23, 2008)

I only got Shadowy Lady so far, but I am loving it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I am considering the Tempting quad, though.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 23, 2008)

I would like the tempting quad because of that green colour.


----------



## Deirdre (Aug 23, 2008)

I did what I said, and got the Shadowy Lady quad.  I'm fair, and have green eyes, and I really think it complements my coloring, and provides a striking contrast for my eyes.  I am very glad I bought it.


----------



## Winthrop44 (Aug 23, 2008)

I'm also fair with green eyes and I caved and ordered Shadowy Lady. Hoping I love it. I am sttill thinking about what to pop into the Deep Truth slot though, cause I know I won't use that.


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 23, 2008)

spiced chocolate!


----------



## xxAngelxx (Aug 23, 2008)

I just got the Spiced Chocolate quad. I already have Tempting and the green color I really don't think will suit me so that quad is a no-go for me.


----------



## AmyAngel (Aug 23, 2008)

I got Spiced Chocolate. I want the Shadowy Lady one, but I'm trying to resist! I was in need of the kind of colors in the Spice Chocolate quad so that's the one I got first.


----------



## depecher (Aug 24, 2008)

I voted for Shadowy Lady. That is the one I bought today. I would LOVE to use the Spiced Chocolate quad but I am allergic to two of the colors. The Tempting has me right up until Sharp. That green kills it for me. Sorry! The Shadowy Lady is stunning!


----------



## kimmy (Aug 24, 2008)

spiced chocolate is the new mac love of my life.


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't have any of them yet but tempting is the one that I am drawn to the most.  Hopefully I will be getting these quads for my birthday in September!


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 25, 2008)

Surprisingly... I love Spiced Chocolate.


----------



## nunu (Aug 25, 2008)

I voted for spiced chocolate. I already have nano gold and love it.

I've alreay got next to nothing and dark edge plus tempting is a perm and i don't wear colours like sharp (i have eyepopping and never wore it plus bitter is perm) so no tempting quad for me.

Shadowy lady? I've already got deep truth (which i don't use much)  and shadowy lady is a perm so i don't see why i should buy it LOL...

Although it is tempting to just get spiced chocolate and shadowy lady. Maybe give someone else my deep truth and just buy the quad? 

I love quads....


----------



## rockandregret (Aug 27, 2008)

Spiced Chocolate! I think that the name is perfect in combination with the colors. The quad is really warm and the colors remind me of apple cider and fall and i'm just in love


----------



## whittt8 (Aug 27, 2008)

I love Spiced Chocolate. I almost didnt get it though, b/c the MUA that did a demo for me, did a horrible application. My little sister, who is 10, came with me that night, and was standing behind the MUA and when she saw what the artist did she started shaking her head no and mouthing no to me. It was really funny. But I told my sister that I'd make it look awesome on me, and I did, lol. She said she was glad I bought after all.


----------



## Sass E (Sep 6, 2008)

I went in to get the Tempting quad but left with Shadowy Lady instead.  I didn't like the Spiced Chocolate..too coppery for me.  The purples were really nice on my skin tone (NC40) and I have so many neutrals I figured I'd branch out and do something different for fall.  My vote Shadowy Lady


----------



## Mandypaul (Sep 6, 2008)

I am going to be getting the spiced chocolate quad, i just love all the colours


----------



## amber_j (Sep 6, 2008)

I voted for spiced chocolate because it's a bit more versatile for me. But I also love the tempting quad. I wore a sharp/tempting/dark edge combo to work yesterday, and even my (male) director complimented me.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Sep 6, 2008)

Spiced Chocolate!!! 

It's my first quad ever and I'm glad I chose it. I wasn't impressed with the others, and I had some of the colors already.


----------



## kera484 (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm gonna have to vote for Spiced Chocolate, even though I'm thinking seriously about the Tempting palette also.


----------



## star*violet (Sep 7, 2008)

Shadowy Lady! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Gorrrrgeousssss purples (Smudged Violet's my new fave), and the colours in Spiced Chocolate and Tempting are similar to what I already have or too bright.


----------



## Scorpdva (Sep 7, 2008)

I voted for spiced chocolate because I love browns and coppery colors but I just had shadowy lady done at the CoC event yesterday and I loved it. Provided a great smokey eye.


----------



## emeraldjewels (Sep 8, 2008)

I love the tempting quad, but its the Shadowy Lady quad for me.


----------



## MAC*alicious (Sep 8, 2008)

I love purples and of course it's the shadow lady quad for me (=


----------



## HeavenLeiBlu (Sep 8, 2008)

Spiced Chocolate, but that Manish Arora palette will be MINE!!!!!!!


----------

